# Thoughts on the New EOS-1D X Firmware 1.1.1



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11676"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11676">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Red AF Point Illumination…..


</strong>…. sort of.</p>
<p>Canon did a great thing and listened to the wishes of their customers, and spent some considerable time changing the way the AF point illumination worked on the EOS-1D X in AI Servo. Instead of a solid red illumination like the EOS-1D Mark IV, we now get a blinking AF point. Why does it blink instead of being solid? It probably has something to do with metering. While the blinking AF point is a new thing for all of us, I think we’ll get used to it in no time. I may actually take this camera over the 1D4 for lowlight shooting and birding.</p>
<p><strong>My preferred new settings for the EOS-1D X</strong></p>
<p><em>Menu > AF5 > AF Status in viewfinder > Show outside of frame</em>

I do this because the blinking “AF” graphic in the viewfinder is quite distracting</p>
<p><em>Menu > AF5 > VF Display illumination > Enable: On > Q > Illuminated: Normal</em>

I found the “Brighter” setting to be a bit distracting this AM while shooting some avian creatures. I will probably add this setting to “My Menu”, just in case there’s a situation where the brighter point is needed.</p>
<p><strong>f/8


</strong>I haven’t had the chance to try it out yet, I have an EF 800 f/5.6L IS at home, however there are no teleconverters here. I hope to get out this evening in the yard and do some shooting with a 1.4x TC.</p>
<p><strong>EF70-300 f/4-5.6L IS supported with a teleconverter?


</strong>f/8 support with the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS! Yes, Canon has put this lens on the list of lenses that are supported now. As most of you know, mounting a TC to the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS is mostly not possible. However, if you zoom the lens to about 250mm, the rear element retracts enough inside the lens to mount a 1.4TC. I would only recommend doing this as a last resort. If I did put a 1.4TC on the 70-300L, I would put it right to 300mm and not move it from there. I’ll give that a go tonight and see how it goes. As most of you know, <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/ef-70-300-f4-5-6l-is-review/" target="_blank">I love the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS</a>.</p>
<p><strong>What about my EOS 5D Mark III?


</strong>It may not be as simple as just updating the firmware in the same way. If you remember the <a href="http://www.birdsasart-blog.com/2012/08/30/mega-amazing-discovery-800-f5-6-1-4x-tc-canon-eos-1dx/" target="_blank">story about getting f/8 to work on the EOS-1D X with a Kenko teleconverter</a>, Arthur Morris was unable to make the EOS 5D Mark III do the same thing with the exact same teleconverter. The fact that Canon hasn’t updated both cameras at the same time tells me there are indeed differences in the AF systems. I am reminded only the EOS-1 line has ever had f/8 autofocus, so it may not be something that gets added to the 5D Mark III anyway.</p>
<p>The red AF points in AI Servo mode, I’d wager we’ll be seeing it in the EOS 5D Mark III in the near future.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll ask in this thread also (until someone can tell me) 

If I upgrade and don't like the blinking, can I set my af to behave exactly like I can with the 1.0.6?


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 18, 2012)

In one of the original articles, its said there were three modes to chosese from: Brighter, Normal, Non-Illuminated. I don't have a 1DX  so I don't know for sure, but it appears the answer to your question is YES. 

-Brian


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I'll ask in this thread also (until someone can tell me)
> 
> If I upgrade and don't like the blinking, can I set my af to behave exactly like I can with the 1.0.6?



Yes. Just turn it off.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 18, 2012)

I demonstrated the 5D Mk III focusing at f/8 on this forum back in May. I stacked my kenko 1.4x onto my canon 2x II onto my 400mm f/2.8 which gives an 1120mm f/8 lens. AF worked liked champ. I then tried the stacked extender setup on my 70-200 2.8 IS II. See this post for a demonstration: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6319.msg121552#msg121552


----------



## Cyrano (Oct 18, 2012)

*Is the blink rate fast enough for action work?*

I'm told the blink rate in AI Servo mode is half-second on, half-second off.

Do you find this adequate for tracking a small, fast-moving subject?


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 18, 2012)

*The blinking is annoying and distracting...*

Also if there is some light, even in bright mode, the points don't illuminate enough.
I am turning it OFF...

:


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Is the blink rate fast enough for action work?*



Cyrano said:


> I'm told the blink rate in AI Servo mode is half-second on, half-second off.
> 
> Do you find this adequate for tracking a small, fast-moving subject?



The blinking is irregular on mine, it's a bit more annoying than if it was consistent...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 18, 2012)

I had no problem using the Kenko ?TC / 100-400mmL with AF at F/8 on my 5D MK III and even on my 10D. However, the TC dies before I could do a AFMA or extensive testing. Its going back today while I wait to see if Canon modifies the 5D MK III. If Not, I'll pickup another Kenko next spring, or at Christmas sales.


----------



## Cyrano (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Is the blink rate fast enough for action work?*



> The blinking is irregular on mine, it's a bit more annoying than if it was consistent...


That's not good. 
Can you describe the irregularity? Is there any pattern to the on/off rate?


----------



## instaimage (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Is the blink rate fast enough for action work?*



Cyrano said:


> > The blinking is irregular on mine, it's a bit more annoying than if it was consistent...
> 
> 
> That's not good.
> Can you describe the irregularity? Is there any pattern to the on/off rate?



The "blinking" on mine is refocusing... each time it achieves focus it "blinks", which for AI Servo is all the time if you're moving at all... which is what it's supposed to do... I'm coming off of 2 1/2 years with 7Ds so this function turned off works for me... I might try it for night football but...


----------



## Cyrano (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Is the blink rate fast enough for action work?*



instaimage said:


> The "blinking" on mine is refocusing... each time it achieves focus it "blinks", which for AI Servo is all the time if you're moving at all... which is what it's supposed to do...



Does this have the effect of making the AF point blink on/off very rapidly -- more rapidly than "half-second on, half-second off"?


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Oct 18, 2012)

Has this firmware update (or any of the earlier ones) addressed the reported link between turning on the orientation linked AF points and "activation" of the AFMA bug? Specifically, it was reported right after the release of the 1DX that turning on orientation linked AF points could trigger a problem with AFMA settings not being retained. Consequently, I have not turned on that feature. 

I would like to turn on orientation linked AF points, but have been able to live without them. 

Anyone know if this issue was legit and/or if it has been corrected by any of the firmware upgrades? I haven't seen it mentioned directly.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 18, 2012)

This is off-topic, but since he mentions using TC on unsupported lenses, the following works for me:

for decent macro:
50mm f/1.4 with 12mm extension tube and 2xTC.

Attach the TC to the body, then attach extension tube, then attach 50 mm (make sure to set focus to close first. other lenses may also work)

Macro results are not bad!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Is the blink rate fast enough for action work?*



instaimage said:


> The "blinking" on mine is refocusing... each time it achieves focus it "blinks", which for AI Servo is all the time if you're moving at all... which is what it's supposed to do... I'm coming off of 2 1/2 years with 7Ds so this function turned off works for me... I might try it for night football but...



Not sure that's the whole story - it blinks when focusing with the lens cap on, and in that case it's clearly never achieving focus.


----------



## Bosman (Oct 19, 2012)

Im sorry if this sounds whiney but, Canon sure seems to drag their heels with the 5dm3...The 7d gets firmware almost every half year, don't quote me on that...I just don't understand when they have the tech to make changes and they are focussed on the next thing before finishing what they started. I have missed several shots at receptions do to a changed situation meaning the next i failed with the focus point. Now id like to think i never miss but i guess i have relied on that blink to tell me if the first shot didn't cut it and that i need a second shot. Well half happy for the 1dx crowd, half unhappy for them since they have to have servo on to use it. I shoot single shot for weddings and only occasionally hit the dof button for servo. If they don't take it all the way with the 5dm3 i'll be pretty disappointed. Still i realize i need to adapt it just more of a challenge since the 1dm3 i second body shoot with gives me what i want, on the 5dm3 doesn't nothing visual pre-shot unless i have time to reach up for confirmation.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 19, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Im sorry if this sounds whiney but, Canon sure seems to drag their heels with the 5dm3...The 7d gets firmware almost every half year, don't quote me on that...I just don't understand when they have the tech to make changes and they are focussed on the next thing before finishing what they started. I have missed several shots at receptions do to a changed situation meaning the next i failed with the focus point. Now id like to think i never miss but i guess i have relied on that blink to tell me if the first shot didn't cut it and that i need a second shot. Well half happy for the 1dx crowd, half unhappy for them since they have to have servo on to use it. I shoot single shot for weddings and only occasionally hit the dof button for servo. If they don't take it all the way with the 5dm3 i'll be pretty disappointed. Still i realize i need to adapt it just more of a challenge since the 1dm3 i second body shoot with gives me what i want, on the 5dm3 doesn't nothing visual pre-shot unless i have time to reach up for confirmation.



7D owners were pretty peeved a couple of years ago when the 5DII got a firmware update that gave us manual audio, and some other goodies, well-before the 7D. So I doubt that Canon will ignore the 5DIII.


----------



## kidcharles (Oct 19, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> The fact that Canon hasn’t updated both cameras at the same time tells me there are indeed differences in the AF systems.



I think that's a little naive. I think it is actually much more likely, despite it being technically possible, that they would leave out f/8 autofocus on the 5D Mark III to differentiate it from the 1DX so they will get more 1DX sales. My only hope as a 5D Mark III owner is that the fact that the Nikon D800 has this feature will lead Canon to (reluctantly) add it. Competition is good!


----------



## instaimage (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Is the blink rate fast enough for action work?*



Cyrano said:


> instaimage said:
> 
> 
> > The "blinking" on mine is refocusing... each time it achieves focus it "blinks", which for AI Servo is all the time if you're moving at all... which is what it's supposed to do...
> ...



Yes, they blink every time the camera achieves focus so if you're moving or the subject is moving (hence why you use AI Servo...) it blinks...


----------



## Speed (Oct 19, 2012)

There is more to this blinking than is normal. My wife's IDX performs perfectly & just blinks once when focus is achieved.
Mine however blinks constantly, less brightly & even when I don't have my finger on the shutter button.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you run both 1D-Xs with the exact same settings? I also experience the blink once upon achieving focus and of course I am quite happy with it. Different configuration settings and corresponding camera usage may still result in different behaviour, but since you are a couple, you should be able to sort this out pretty quickly. If you double-check your configurations are exactly the same and how you use the cameras is exactly the same, does it still come out with different results?

I am just wondering here, because it appears to be quite strange to experience such different results without something actually being different. You should run some tests here and if you do find something strange, it would be a good idea to have CPS see to it.


----------



## Speed (Oct 19, 2012)

The problem occurs with the exact same settings. I loaded the config from one camera to the other.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Oct 19, 2012)

Speed said:


> The problem occurs with the exact same settings. I loaded the config from one camera to the other.



I am having the exact same issue described by Speed. Frequent "subdued" flashing of the entire grid plus the AF Point, not just the AF point, and it flashes even when you are not actively auto-focusing in AI Servo.


----------



## Speed (Oct 20, 2012)

I sent an email to Canon support so hopefully I'll hear back from them soon.


----------



## Jan van Holten (Oct 20, 2012)

Autofocus at F8 is great, but the blinking red light is terrible and certainly not usable for people suffering from schizophrenic ( no joke and no I'am not ) ) Make it solid, nobody complained about it with former cameras. It's not logical thinking. Must be a smaller problem to fix then to achieve the AF-F8 problem. 

Jan


----------



## Jan van Holten (Oct 20, 2012)

Jan van Holten said:


> Autofocus at F8 is great, but the blinking red light is terrible and certainly not usable for people suffering from schizophrenic and epilepsy ( no joke and no I'am not ) ) Make it solid, nobody complained about it with former cameras. It's not logical thinking. Must be a smaller problem to fix then to achieve the AF-F8 problem.
> 
> Jan



In regard to an article, the red light can foolisch the lightning meter in some cases,...... they think. 
Oke, how large can be the effect and amongst what kind of conditions????

Make the light solid an provide the possibilty to turn it off or reduce the intensity of the red light


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2012)

Jan van Holten said:


> Make it solid, nobody complained about it with former cameras. It's not logical thinking. Must be a smaller problem to fix then to achieve the AF-F8 problem.



It's a technical problem. Previous models used etched focus screens, so the points could be illuminated with a more focused light from a more oblique angle. The AF points are on a transmissive LCD, and that required a more direct illumination angle with a broader light source.


----------



## Jan van Holten (Oct 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jan van Holten said:
> 
> 
> > Make it solid, nobody complained about it with former cameras. It's not logical thinking. Must be a smaller problem to fix then to achieve the AF-F8 problem.
> ...



You seems to know the technical aspects!! What was wrong with the former system???
Black focuspoints are much less usable then red ones in certain conditions. And that is what it's all about.
If a new system is developed, make sure it is a better one, at least as userfriendly as the former one.

Jan


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2012)

Jan van Holten said:


> What was wrong with the former system???
> Black focuspoints are much less usable then red ones in certain conditions. And that is what it's all about.
> If a new system is developed, make sure it is a better one, at least as userfriendly as the former one.



I think the point is versatility. With the etched screen, all the points are there, all the time (and 61 densely packed points is a lot!). With the transmissive LCD, you can choose to display only the active point(s), there's an easy visual indicator of regular vs. spot AF vs. expansion, you have an on-demand viewfinder grid as opposed to needing to swap a focus screen, you can have the electronic level displayed in the VF, etc. 

IMO, there are big advantages to the LCD.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 21, 2012)

Not sure if it's new with the new firmware, but anyone else experienced heavy underexpose with the 1d X and the 135 L?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Not sure if it's new with the new firmware, but anyone else experienced heavy underexpose with the 1d X and the 135 L?



Nope - just tried it (v1.1.1 firmware), exposures with the 135L are perfect, both wide open and stopped down, indoors and outside.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if it's new with the new firmware, but anyone else experienced heavy underexpose with the 1d X and the 135 L?
> ...



Hmm, strange..have you downloaded a correction profile for it? Just a thought that heavy vignetting covered the background. But I tried a bunch of different. Subjects, and it's the first time I needed EC, and 2 stops! And my camera is already set to +5/8 as 0 ev..


----------



## Jan van Holten (Oct 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jan van Holten said:
> 
> 
> > What was wrong with the former system???
> ...



You've got some good points and I do use some of them. I'am not familiair with all the technical details I have to admit. But still, the blinking is very distracting and I have never liked disco. I turned it off already, it drives me a bit crazy. I would like to see some more information about when the lightning meter is fooled and how big is the impact. Canon should give us the option to be red all the time, the blinking option or to turn it off. I mostly shoot in daylight condition and I suppose there will be no effect during these circumstances. In this way it's not nice to use.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2012)

@ Viggo - No, I haven't downloaded any lens profiles (and I have PIC turned off, too). The vignetting is there wide open, but the exposure is fine.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot! I'll try some more and pop by a store and try another lens and and a 70-200 @135 just to rule it out. Haven't discovered this earlier as I'm not a heavy user of the longer'ish lenses...


----------



## Viggo (Oct 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> @ Viggo - No, I haven't downloaded any lens profiles (and I have PIC turned off, too). The vignetting is there wide open, but the exposure is fine.



I downloaded the correction profile, and it works, but the 135 measures darker consistently compared to the 85 and 50 framed pretty equal and under the same exact light on a pure white door. the 50 and 85 chooses the same settings, whilst the 135 gives me a faster shutter. (1/200 for the 85 gives 1/250s with the 135, 1/125s vs 1/160s etc.) outside it looks like I'm using spot metering on a bright subject against a dark background.


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Oct 24, 2012)

Help,needed please
I’ve just downloaded the new firmware version 1.1.1 & the auto focus point is still black in AI Servo? But still flashes red in one shot. Any ideas.
I have re downloaded the firmware twice & reinstalled it 4 times & it’s still the same not lighting up red in AI Servo.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2012)

stringfellow1946 said:


> Help,needed please
> I’ve just downloaded the new firmware version 1.1.1 & the auto focus point is still black in AI Servo? But still flashes red in one shot. Any ideas.
> I have re downloaded the firmware twice & reinstalled it 4 times & it’s still the same not lighting up red in AI Servo.



Erm...did you turn it on in the settings? AI Servo point illumination is off by default.


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Oct 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> stringfellow1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Help,needed please
> ...




Yes its was turned on, I think I’ve now sorted it AF menu5, option No 2, I’ve selected the first option (Selected constant) & it now seems to be working, continually flashing. But I’m not 100% convinced that this was the problem as I’ve now set it back to all constant as I think that where it was before & it now works ok there? Strange.

NB if I select option 3 (selected pre-AF focused) or 4 (selected focused) then the AF point flashes once & then disappears. Is this correct?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2012)

AF5 menu option 3, VF display illumination, press set, then Q, then set it to Illuminated. But yes, I have menu item 2 set to selected/constant, but it flashes in servo with other settings there (pre focus, etc.,) except off. 

Actually, with display during focus set to off but servo illumination on, the red light flashes anyway, but no points are illuminated. That seems wrong, although that may be intentional, Canon might think we want the grid display to flash or something...


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Oct 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> AF5 menu option 3, VF display illumination, press set, then Q, then set it to Illuminated. But yes, I have menu item 2 set to selected/constant, but it flashes in servo with other settings there (pre focus, etc.,) except off.
> 
> Actually, with display during focus set to off but servo illumination on, the red light flashes anyway, but no points are illuminated. That seems wrong, although that may be intentional, Canon might think we want the grid display to flash or something...



Thank you for your help Neuro. I did not know re the pushing the Q button gave other options, but it was already set to illuminated (normal). Maybe I set it when I originally got the camera? ( I do read the manuals quite throughly when I first get hold of a new camera, but being 66 my memory is not that good any more. (senior moments) :. 
kind regards Chris


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Oct 24, 2012)

stringfellow1946 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > AF5 menu option 3, VF display illumination, press set, then Q, then set it to Illuminated. But yes, I have menu item 2 set to selected/constant, but it flashes in servo with other settings there (pre focus, etc.,) except off.
> ...


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Oct 24, 2012)

Speed said:


> There is more to this blinking than is normal. My wife's IDX performs perfectly & just blinks once when focus is achieved.
> Mine however blinks constantly, less brightly & even when I don't have my finger on the shutter button.



Speed, (or others), any word back from Canon on the erratic/dimmed blinking of the focus points? You mentioned you sent them an email, and I am experiencing the same thing. Also, anyone else experiencing this phenomenon?


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Oct 24, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> Speed said:
> 
> 
> > There is more to this blinking than is normal. My wife's IDX performs perfectly & just blinks once when focus is achieved.
> ...



Yes mine does that, to me whats particular annoying is that it continues to blink even when the AF-ON button is released.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Oct 24, 2012)

stringfellow1946 said:


> JaxPhotoBuff said:
> 
> 
> > Speed said:
> ...



Yep. Mine too. It's so annoying that I turned it off. But I would prefer to be able to use the feature when it's very dark.


----------



## Speed (Oct 25, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> Speed, (or others), any word back from Canon on the erratic/dimmed blinking of the focus points? You mentioned you sent them an email, and I am experiencing the same thing. Also, anyone else experiencing this phenomenon?



Not yet, I'll message them again soon. At the moment for some reason I can't send a message via their support page.

Edit: I rang them because their support site is down.
Their response was for me to send my camera in to them which is not currently an option for me. 
Everything else appears to be working fine so I'll just turn off the red indicator for the moment & hopefully enough other people will complain to them so that they'll look to resolve the issue in their next firmware release. 
If not I can probably send my camera in to them in January.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 25, 2012)

*update* Underexposing 135 L.

It seems that too much rum&coke made me, for some reason, change my setting as to which focusing screen I am using. It was changed away from Standard. I don't know why the other lenses worked fine, but the 135 underexposed.


----------



## Speed (Oct 26, 2012)

Interestingly my wife changed her "low speed" - "continuous shooting speed" setting from 3 to 5 sots per second, (mine was at 7), & hers is playing up now also.
Setting it back to 3 shots per second doesn't get it performing properly again.


----------



## el bouv (Dec 10, 2012)

What exactly was Firmware 1.1.1 supposed to solve?

I have picked up two 1DX bodies on Friday 8 December, numbers 053011002582 and 63012000973.

Upgraded both to Firmware 1.1.1

Went out to do BIF early on Saturday morning using a 400 2.8 Series II lens with a Series III 1.4 extender.
Body 053011002582 freezes solid and gives Error 80, have to remove battery to recover.

Later in the day body 63012000973 freezes solid when used with the 85mm 1.2 lens. Recovers when switched off, occasionally gives extreme overexposure with the 85 mm 1.2.

Let’s face it, on those occasions that the AF actually works, it is an amazing camera! Sharp BIF captures are reduced to merely selecting the proper focus option, pointing in the general direction of the bird and pressing the shutter button. High ISO allows high speeds that takes care of movement, a real pleasure to shoot, but only if it works.

I am not part of a Beta testing program, and I buy my own gear privately, so it is totally unacceptable to get reduced to a spectator with Canon gear in excess of 17000 dollars when the camera fails.


----------

